# Would the NSSP cam be good for a daily driver?



## LS2GTOs (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm planning on getting magnaflow's 3 inch exhaust system, stainless works long tube headers with high flow cats soon.

Afterwards my next step will be to cam it and I've heard good things about the NSSP cam. But does it make a good daily driver and also what are some good springs I can purchase? They recommend something with a .650 lift. Also should I upgrade anything else besides the springs?

Lastly my car came with a k/n cold air intake. However a free air intake comes with my exhaust and I was wondering if it is worth it to switch from a k/n to a Vararam. Is there a big difference?

Btw this is an m6

Thanks and I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The most important thing with a cam is the tuner and that is really hit and miss. In my experience opinions from people that don't know tuning are pretty poor. The "best" tuner in Michigan was later found to have done hack tunes. That cam even with a good tuner isn't a "great" DD cam. Don't get caught up in peak HP claims. That's a peaky cam that's nice with high RPM but that doesn't describe daily driving. Also be aware that a cam like that may need the springs checked and/or replaced every 20k miles or so. PAC springs are considered "the best" but Lunati duals aren't a bad set. IMHO push rods, springs, retainers, locks and seals should be part of the cam swap. K&N intakes are only better than the Volant so about anything is better.


----------

